# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Unmanned tracked vehicles for military purposes, Milrem AS, Tallinn, Estonia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Milrem AS

Playlist "Milrem Robotics' commercial line Multiscope UGVs"

----------


## Airicist

Milrem UGV

Published on Sep 19, 2015




> New UGV developed by Milrem is designed to haul 700 kg of payload at 50 km/h for eight hours, using electrical proplusion, powered by new super capacitors as power source - Defense-Update.com reports from DSEI 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Milrem UGV unmanned ground vehicle

Published on Jan 19, 2016




> The first hybrid unmanned ground vehicle (UGV) in the world.
> 
> Come see us at the Singapore Airshow 2016 and UMEX 2016 in Abu Dhabi.

----------


## Airicist

Milrem UGV product video

Published on Feb 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Milrem combat robot brings modular versatility to the battlefield"

by David Szondy
February 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Milrem UGV Kevadtorm 2016

Published on May 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Milremi UGV at Spring Storm 2016

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

THeMIS ADDER at Eurosatory

Published on Jun 13, 2016




> The first fully modular hybrid unmanned ground vehicle THeMIS developed by Milrem with the Remote Weapons Station ADDER by ST Kinetics.

----------


## Airicist

Pegasus:Multiscope

Published on Jun 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Milrem UGV in mud

Published on Oct 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The THeMIS ADDER in combat

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> The joint product of Milrem and ST Kinetics in action with the Estonian Defence Forces.
> 
> Weaponized unmanned ground vehicles are aiming at the battlefield.

----------


## Airicist

Milrem THeMIS in combat scenario

Published on Dec 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Milrem's UGV THeMIS during Kevadtorm (Spirng Storm) 2017

Published on Jun 11, 2017




> Milrem participated at the biggest Estonian yearly exercise Kevadtorm (Spring Storm) with two UGV's - THeMIS Transport and THeMIS with deFNder RWS from FN Herstal.

----------


## Airicist

Milrem Robotics brings autonomous warfare capabilities to the battlefield

Published on Dec 21, 2017




> Milrem Robotics took the first step towards providing combat units with autonomous warfare systems last week when it successfully reached and demonstrated a significant milestone in its autonomy program – waypoint navigation.

----------


## Airicist

Milrem Robotics' commercial solutions

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Joint venture remotely launches Javelin missiles from unmanned vehicle

Dec 12, 2019




> The Javelin™ Joint Venture team, a partnership of Lockheed Martin and Raytheon Company, successfully fired Javelin missiles from a Kongsberg remote weapon station integrated onto an unmanned vehicle platform. The demonstrations, conducted at the Redstone Test Center, Ala., validated the integration of the weapon station, missile and vehicle.

----------

